# HO Model Manufacturers



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Can anyone give me a listing/rating of the different manufacturers lines I know some have more than one line and the quality differs from line to line. how does one know the difference and what it is other than looking at the price I.E. "Bluebox", "Genisis" and others


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

In a nut shell:

Athearn:

- Athearn blue box kit loco's are no longer manufactured - since probably about 15 years now - you can still find them at train shows and swap meets and shops which have cobwebs in them.

- Athearn RTR replaced the blue box line about 15 or so years ago and are ready to run. They range from more basic repackaged versions of their old blue box loco's such as the Globe based F7, the GP38-2, GP40-2, GP35 (based on the Rail Power Products tooling), SD45 (based on upgrade Rail Power Products tooling with added details), SD40-2 upgraded from the blue box tooling, SD40T-2 upgraded from the old blue box tooling and nearly Genesis quality, SW1000 and SW1500, upgraded from blue box tooling with lots of added details and nearly Genesis Quality. Athearn has retooled the SD40 series due out this year in the RTR line with prototypical details. There is also the GP60 series based on the RPP tooling.

Athearn Genesis is the delux highly detailed line. The F series is based on the Highlighner tooling and is highly detailed and is considered the best F shell on the market in HO. There are other newer F's including The GP series, SD50, SD60 etc series.

Atlas is also a highly rated manufacturer top rated in HO, and also N scale - I haven't followed their line of engines other than the GP40 and GP40-2 series as I am not interested in GE or Alco's much but Atlas offers them as well as other makes.

KATO, is also a top shelf HO and N manufacturer although others have surpassed them in detail.

Walthers now produces the Proto 2000 line and has upgraded it and increased the prices correspondingly.

I don't follow the MTH line sorry.

I can't comment on steam as I am post steam era.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This kind of thing is pretty easily found by going to the manufacturer's web sites.

Pretty much anything you buy today will run fine, as manufacturers have standardized motors and drive trains to a great degree. There isn't a huge quality difference between manufacturers. The difference between the product lines is generally in the amount of detail, with higher price getting you more detail, especially separately applied (as opposed to cast-in) details. 

Most of the answers you will get to this thread are going to reflect a lot of personal preference rather than absolute, unbiased comparisons.

And really, only you can tell what combination of detail and price point is your sweet spot.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

In my experience in the hobby for the past 25 or 30 years, there is definitely a consensus about hobby manufacturers.

Atlas is definitely at the top of the class in HO for running and over all quality.

KATO is up there too, although KATO has been less active in the American HO market in the past 10 years, they are still around.

Athearn has put out some really nice stuff in the last 15 years, but there has been some spotty quality control - some have complained about engines with broken parts or damage so some have had to be returned. Mostly I've liked what I have gotten and being a western fan, Athearn does cater to western modelers.

Proto 2000 under Life Like put out some nicely detailed models but the wheels on many suffered from cracked gears - at least they are fairly easy to replace. Walthers took over the line about 15 years ago and has upgraded many of them.

Stewart produced nice engines back in the day, the F units had KATO drive, Bowser now sells them.

Older Bachmann is cheap and lower quality, especially the diesel line. The spectrum diesels weren't much better. The Spectrum steam OTOH, were pretty nice, that division was run by a different guy. The newer stuff from Bachman has improved and runs better and has better paint jobs - fidelity to the prototype isn't always their strong point so YMMV - you be the judge, you may be still like Bachman, many do.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Most of that is old news and much of it outdated. For example, Walthers problems with gearing are behind them, and only affected one drive train in any case.

Atlas has always been a dependable choice, but these days doesn't do anything to distinguish itself from other brands in the same price range. Likewise, Bachmann has always made entry-level stuff, and they're still occupying that niche today.

And when I refer to quality, I'm referring to the operating (pulling power, smoothness, current draw, noise) characteristics, not the incidence of manufacturing defects. All manufacturers will have a dog every now and then. All locos are warranteed, and manufacturers are very proactive in making sure you got what you paid for.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Old news maybe, but because people still buy old stock at train shows and ebay, it's useful to know. You know, buyer beware and all that.

You and I know Atlas has always been THE dependable choice but someone new to the market doesn't know that, so it's being stated.

As for QAQC, Athearn just didn't have the occasional dog, not according to much of the feedback I read in forums.

People ask for feedback, I gave mine - anyone else can add theirs or as my wife would say, nawt. Cheers.


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Very helpful I appreciate your input and I can see a lot of opinion's and that is what we unfamiliar engineers need. thanks!!


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Two absolute top of the line Loco's have not been mentioned
MTH Mikes Train House
BLI Broadway Limited Imports

Real Hi dollar stuff with all the bells and whistles
If you like steamers that really smoke, MTH is at the top, BLI is right behind and catching up fast, MTH has a model with two Smoke generators, one for smoke stack smoke and the other for blow down and other steam release features, that one is way out of my price range and requires wide curves, wider then 22R

Both these manufactures stuff is at or above the 400.00 mark, mostly above.

A tip, if you are using standard 18R curves, any Steam loco with more then two or three drive wheels might have issues with derails, if you are a diesel fan same issue for any diesel with more then 4 axles, I have learned the hard way on both

The info the guys on here give is top drawer stuff, read and heed


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I only run steam and BLI and MTH are my go to mfgs. for steam engines. Very well detailed and they run great in both DC and DCC. 

Some people think they are too pricy but you get what you pay for IMO.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

I generally agree with riogrande's assessment. There are literally thousands of new or like new products floating around on the market. 

The thing to keep in mind is that there are manufacturers and there are importers. The manufacturers, like Kato, MTH, Athearn and a few others either produce the product themselves or they are heavily involved in the manufacturer of gage product. 

Others, like Atlas actually produce very little. They have actually stopped producing their track. With Atlas, you have models that were produced by Bachmann, Athearn, ROCO, Kato and now China (which may actually have been Bachmann again). Others follow a similar path. Reliability and part interchangeability vary demanding on the actual manufacturer. 

The other considerations are DC or DCC or sound either way. Also diesel or steam is another consideration.

My list would start with Kato of some sort. Their products are consistently very good. With very little variation from model to model. Their parts are reliable and where possible interchangeable. The knock on them is there shells tend to be a little spartan. They had some trouble with power pick up on some of their C-C trucks. Particularly on a SD model.

The next in line would be Atlas China and Athearn Genesis. I would put Genesis ahead, because I haven't had a bad experience. Atlas China has more variation model to model. The Athearn models consistently draw higher current than Atlas or Kato. 

MTH & BLI build excellent models, but are better suited in a DCC or MTH's proprietary system. Their DC operation is specifically programmed for the sound. This makes them incompatible with other brands. They along with Athearn Genesis and Proto 2000 are the best choices for steam models. 

Recent Bowser and Rapidio seem to have a good following. I haven't seen enough to make a judgement.

The others seem to be erratic, some models are better than others.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually, Athearn is really an importer for the last 15 or more years. They shut down their domestic manufacturing operations and moved to China that long ago.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Additionally, Atlas has picked up the excellent "Branchline" line, and is now packaging and selling them as Atlas....


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I'll throw this bit out there as a FWIW: I don't own or operate any BLI or MTH locos - but it seems to me that I see a lot of posts describing quality control issues. Both companies - as far as I know - seem to have great customer service to fix these issues after the fact, but it has always struck me that at those price levels they should be more reliable out of the box.
Perhaps unrealistic to expect so? :dunno:


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I have 4 BLI and 3 MTH steam locos and have had no problems. Maybe I'm just lucky. I think they are no worse then other comparable products.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

We tend to hear about the product's problems more than we hear about products with no problems....so hearing about 4 or 5 issues probably means that there are literally hundreds that are trouble-free.....


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> We tend to hear about the product's problems more than we hear about products with no problems....so hearing about 4 or 5 issues probably means that there are literally hundreds that are trouble-free.....


Yep probably so. In any case, they do seem to do what's necessary to make it right if things do have problems.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I have really seen a real change in quality control (or the lack there of). I was an avid European train modeler for 20+ years. One of my favorite manufacturers was Roco. Over the last couple of years while their prices went up the quality dropped dramatically including the few locomotives still made in Europe. I have also found they do not have any real customer service to speak of. The have received completely defective locomotives and waited months to get a resolution through my dealer who directly imports the items. 

I have actually been giving Walther's mainline and Athearn RTR is shot now. I have been pleased at the reasonable prices and decent products (the latest Athearn RTR GP40-2s now have directional lighting!).


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

davidone said:


> I have 4 BLI and 3 MTH steam locos and have had no problems. Maybe I'm just lucky. I think they are no worse then other comparable products.


IN your opinion as owner operator of the two, MTH and BLI steamers in HO gauge, which is the best Smoker????


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

PhillipL,
You mentioned Athearn RTR, aren't all their loco's RTR?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

flyerrich said:


> PhillipL,
> You mentioned Athearn RTR, aren't all their loco's RTR?


Yes, but that's how they distinguish their lower end stuff from their more upscale Genesis line.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Bkubiak said:


> IN your opinion as owner operator of the two, MTH and BLI steamers in HO gauge, which is the best Smoker????


The MTH are better smokers but BLI is not far behind. I like both mfgs. So when a engine comes up for sale either one is alright for me.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yes, but that's how they distinguish their lower end stuff from their more upscale Genesis line.


I respective disagree with the label "lower end", perhaps "affordable range" is a far better and realistic description when describing Athearn RTR.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

PhillipL said:


> I respective disagree with the label "lower end", perhaps "affordable range" is a far better and realistic description when describing Athearn RTR.


No argument. I wasn't trying to disparage the product line; that was just what came out of the brain through the fingers. I don't associate "low end" with poor quality. I have 2 Athearn RTR and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

PhillipL said:


> I respective disagree with the label "lower end", perhaps "affordable range" is a far better and realistic description when describing Athearn RTR.


You're not in marketing by any chance are you?


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> You're not in marketing by any chance are you?


Nope, I work in IT


----------



## daylight4449 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bkubiak said:


> Two absolute top of the line Loco's have not been mentioned
> MTH Mikes Train House
> BLI Broadway Limited Imports
> 
> ...


Bkubiak, you are exactly right. MTH and Broadway Limited make excellent locos especially their steam efforts. Both feature synchronized smoke from the stack timed to the rotation of the wheels and full sound systems (important to me). A number of their engines with all of these features sell for less than $300.00.


----------



## daylight4449 (Jun 17, 2015)

davidone said:


> The MTH are better smokers but BLI is not far behind. I like both mfgs. So when a engine comes up for sale either one is alright for me.


This is even true in 3 rail O gauge. Mth engines produce more smoke than there Lionel counterparts.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

daylight4449 said:


> This is even true in 3 rail O gauge. Mth engines produce more smoke than there Lionel counterparts.


The Gold Coast Railroad Museum I volunteer at has a big 0 gauge layout and on one track they run an MTH train and on the other they run a Lionel Train, both 4-6-2 smokers the Lionel puts out nice smoke but the MTH puts out a Pouring Cloud of smoke and the strange thing is they both need smoke fluid refills at about the same time, the smoke last for about 15-20 minutes and they are using 6 drops of Mega steam fluid, The guy in charge said that stuff makes the best smoke and they have tried them all.


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

great info guys thanks!!


----------

